# Only 18 more posts...



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Only 18 more posts until I get into the top 5 of all-time posters...wow..I need to slow down or people are going to think I'm a postwhore..

O.K. time to bump some threads..


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

Think again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2008)

Now that is funny :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Think again.



Thanks, my day is made.:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Think again.



Oh no..what happened to Captain Kangaroo...I feel like I'm in AZ jail..pretty soon they are going to throw AndyZee in my cell and have to hear him rant about receipt checkers..doh:-o


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice post count.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your second post!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Nice post count.



I'm apparently on Gregs shit list..:uzi::uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Welcome to the forum and congrats on your second post!



Thanks I found out about you guys from Epicski..it seems like mostly gapers on here..uke:


----------



## snoseek (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the froum GrilledSteezeSandwich!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

My new Aviator rocks..it's my best friend Greg..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Welcome to the froum GrilledSteezeSandwich!!



Thanks...do you know any good powder stashes at Mad River Glen..I'm an advanced intermediate and ski on Elan SCXs...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Great Avatar. Is that you or your idol?


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

/hotlinked


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Only 18 more posts until I get into the top 5 of all-time posters...wow..I need to slow down or people are going to think I'm a postwhore..
> 
> O.K. time to bump some threads..



I keep hearing that pack man riff in my head when he gets eaten by the goblin


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm in the top five now...sa weet ness..


----------



## 2knees (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thanks I found out about you guys from Epicski..it seems like mostly gapers on here..uke:




ahh yes, like our friend Lemon Drop here?






nice skidded gaper turn.  hands flying all over the place.  body leaning way back into the hill.  

what a total fool.  

i could swear this dude says he skis like 80 -100 days a year.  maybe he should save up and take a lesson.  LOL


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> ahh yes, like our friend Lemon Drop here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know...I suck at life..I should just burn all my skis and take up shuffleboard..


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> ahh yes, like our friend Lemon Drop here?
> 
> nice skidded gaper turn.  hands flying all over the place.  body leaning way back into the hill.
> 
> ...



That pic is one of few I've seen that actually makes a trail look steep.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 14, 2008)

That looks like downdraft.  One of my all time faves.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

For the benefit of those that missed the fun earlier:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> That pic is one of few I've seen that actually makes a trail look steep.



I don't even know what run that it...but it's in the Canyon area at Killington..anyway I'll never get my PSIA level 8 certification skiing like that..lol


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't even know what run that it...but it's in the Canyon area at Killington..anyway I'll never get my PSIA level 8 certification skiing like that..lol



see my post above....


----------



## 2knees (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> That pic is one of few I've seen that actually makes a trail look steep.



is that downdraft or cascade?  i'm thinking its cascade as downdraft comes out before DD flattens out.

either way, there is a pretty good pitch to both of those.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> is that downdraft or cascade? i'm thinking its cascade as downdraft comes out before DD flattens out.
> 
> either way, there is a pretty good pitch to both of those.


 
Yea that's my guess too. Either Cascade or Escapade.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 14, 2008)

It's definitely Downdraft.  No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> It's definitely Downdraft.  No doubt in my mind.



Yup.  Cascade is under the Gondola and Double Dipper is under the Canyon Quad.

I actually like Cascade better because the dog leg left makes it a bit more interesting, but the steep part on Downdraft is pretty fun too.  Good place to find those "VW" moguls.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yup.  Cascade is under the Gondola and Double Dipper is under the Canyon Quad.
> 
> I actually like Cascade better because the dog leg left makes it a bit more interesting, but the steep part on Downdraft is pretty fun too.  Good place to find those "VW" moguls.



I like downdraft more because it's narrower.

Also, you could possibly confuse that picture with the lower dogleg part of Cascade, I had to stare at it w while,  THere's no K1 on that piece, but the trees are wrong on the right.  Lower cascade opens up on the right earlier


----------



## andyzee (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm in the top five now...sa weet ness..


 
Holy crap, is your life really that boring?


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Holy crap, is your life really that boring?



Apparently post count = life to him. He flipped his effin lid when I whacked it to zero...


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> I like downdraft more because it's narrower.
> 
> Also, you could possibly confuse that picture with the lower dogleg part of Cascade, I had to stare at it w while,  THere's no K1 on that piece, but the trees are wrong on the right.  Lower cascade opens up on the right earlier



Much more slope off to the right on lower Cascade too, plus it intersects with the Canyon Quad at a slacker angle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Apparently post count = life to him. He flipped his effin lid when I whacked it to zero...



Dude..I like numbers and statistics..it's neat to see how many posts I have..I wish I could wack your post count to zero..but I don't have good hacker skillz..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Apparently post count = life to him. He flipped his effin lid when I whacked it to zero...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....Did he send you a whining PM. 

“I want my post count back Greg. No fair. It’s neat to see how many posts I have."


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....Did he send you a whining PM.



I plead the fifth.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I plead the fifth.



A fifth is as good as a yes. AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dude..I like numbers and statistics..it's neat to see how many posts I have..I wish I could wack your post count to zero..but I don't have good hacker skillz..



Too bad there's not a stat that shows how many threads you've ruined, or how many of your precious posts are worthless 'bumps'.


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2008)

The man who talks the most usually has the least to say


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

madman said:


> The man who talks the most usually has the least to say



Those that know the least know it the loudest.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Much more slope off to the right on lower Cascade too, plus it intersects with the Canyon Quad at a slacker angle.



Yeah - the intersection angle was what clued my in initially, but I had to verify with other clues.

Talking about trails "looking steep" I'm always amazed how steep Royal Flush looks when you look at it from the K1 as you're riding past it.  I guess thats standard when you're looking straight at a trail like that...


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Those that know the least know it the loudest.



 I like it !!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 14, 2008)

madman said:


> The man who talks the most usually has the least to say





Greg said:


> Those that know the least know it the loudest.



Those who eat the most are the fattest


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Those who eat the most are the fattest




Except for Michael Phelps of course...  Did you see that article in yesterdays papers outlining what his typical food intake is daily?   Incredible...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Too bad there's not a stat that shows how many threads you've ruined, or how many of your precious posts are worthless 'bumps'.



That would be mad steezy..:roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....Did he send you a whining PM.
> 
> “I want my post count back Greg. No fair. It’s neat to see how many posts I have."



Wow you are smart...:flame: I'm good for ratings on here..Greg likes having me around..


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you are smart...:flame: I'm good for ratings on here..Greg likes having me around..



Don't pat yourself on the back too much. AZ was doing just fine before you came around; trust me.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you are smart...:flame: I'm good for ratings on here..Greg likes having me around..



Tell the truth, if he left your post count at zero would you have quit?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Except for Michael Phelps of course...  Did you see that article in yesterdays papers outlining what his typical food intake is daily?   Incredible...



He also swims 3 miles a day..that's over 210 laps..yeah I know alot..


----------



## 2knees (Aug 14, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Except for Michael Phelps of course...  Did you see that article in yesterdays papers outlining what his typical food intake is daily?   Incredible...




did you see or read Chad Johnsons comments about phelps?

what a complete moron.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Tell the truth, if he left your post count at zero would you have quit?



Hell no...all you guys are like family...well a dysfunctional Jerry Springer type family..I used to post all the time on PASR but now I post all the time here..it's a place I can be myself..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell no...all you guys are like family...well a dysfunctional Jerry Springer type family..I used to post all the time on PASR but now I post all the time here..it's a place I can be myself..



I don't believe you. So prove me wrong and ask Greg to put you back to zero and leave it there. Then keep on posting like nothing happened.

Not only will you prove me wrong, but you'll make me look like a total jerk.

Go ahead, I double dog dare you. Really what do you have to lose, it's just a number under your avi.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> did you see or read Chad Johnsons comments about phelps?
> 
> what a complete moron.




Aren't Chad Johnson and "Moron" a synonym??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I don't believe you. So prove me wrong and ask Greg to put you back to zero and leave it there. Then keep on posting like nothing happened.
> 
> Not only will you prove me wrong, but you'll make me look like a total jerk.
> 
> Go ahead, I double dog dare you. Really what do you have to lose, it's just a number under your avi.



Hell no..I like having my post count..you sure like to stir the pot..I'm in the mood for another flame war..work is over-rated


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I don't believe you. So prove me wrong and ask Greg to put you back to zero and leave it there. Then keep on posting like nothing happened.
> 
> Not only will you prove me wrong, but you'll make me look like a total jerk.
> 
> Go ahead, I double dog dare you. Really what do you have to lose, it's just a number under your avi.



Gasp. A double dog dare!







I'd be happy to oblige. What say you GSS?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Phelps diet..to totally hijack my steezy thread..

http://www.webmd.com/diet/news/20080813/the-olympic-diet-of-michael-phelps


----------



## 2knees (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell no..I like having my post count..you sure like to stir the pot..I'm in the mood for another flame war..work is over-rated




lol you suck at flame wars.  as soon as someone hurts your fragile ego, you cry like a little baby.

man up dough boy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol you suck at flame wars.  as soon as someone hurts your fragile ego, you cry like a little baby.
> 
> man up dough boy.



I'm tougher than you think...I've only threatened to quit AZ like 10 times..lol


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell no..I like having my post count..you sure like to stir the pot..I'm in the mood for another flame war..work is over-rated



How about if HPD and I both agree to reset our post counts too?


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..it's a place I can be myself..


 
Not necessary for us! Please, be someone else!!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> How about if HPD and I both agree to reset our post counts too?



I'm in.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm in.



Me too. So.......GSS?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Me too. So.......GSS?



Hell No...but I would like a position as moderator when I hit 10,000 posts


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell No...but I would like a position as moderator when I hit 10,000 posts



:lol: You're so hilarious for reasons you don't even understand....


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> How about if HPD and I both agree to reset our post counts too?


 
How about you set his post count to decrement with each post?! 8)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: You're so hilarious for reasons you don't even understand....



I understand..the few women I've managed to seduce have been due to my humor..not my movie-star good looks or my vertical foot stats..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> How about you set his post count to decrement with each post?! 8)



How about you bump some old threads..for extra Stoke..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How about you bump some old threads..for extra Stoke..


 
Bump this! "This" being my avatar!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm tougher than you think



LOL

kickin Grandma's ass cause she cut you in the buffet line doesnt count.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

2knees said:


> LOL
> 
> kickin Grandma's ass cause she cut you in the buffet line doesnt count.



I bitch slapped that old broad..back of the line bitch..then I hit on her...with old ladies you don't feel them up..you feel them down..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Posts count .. the only thing that gives his life real meaning ...



Well I like to post on the internet..some people like to do home improvements which I'll never be into..others like to ride bikes..I like to post on the internet..it's fun..


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well I like to post on the internet..some people like to do home improvements which I'll never be into..others like to ride bikes..I like to post on the internet..it's fun..



Someone really needs to stick this classic in their sig.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell No...but I would like a position as moderator when I hit 10,000 posts


 
So the sheer number of posts somehow gives you the qualifications to moderate? That's like the Bush administration lying so much, that what they say is taken as truth!... wait...What!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

Easy with the politics, please....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm good for ratings on here..Greg likes having me around..



You really are delusional, it's amazing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> So the sheer number of posts somehow gives you the qualifications to moderate? That's like the Bush administration lying so much, that what they say is taken as truth!... wait...What!!



Well I've been asking to be on the moderation staff over at www.paskiandride.com for 2 years and they just laugh..but I might be in charge of the stats database this winter.  But I have over 18,000 posts over there.  

Keep politics out of this thread..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You really are delusional, it's amazing.



:roll::roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Easy with the politics, please....


 
Stop it!  After this thread http://forums.alpinezone.com/33334-not-you-care-all-much.html ....please!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> So they won't  let you be a moderator over there either ... me thinks I detect a trend..



I've only been put in PASR prison a few times...way better than my Ski Vermont Discussion List days when I was permanently banned..doh:-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

There should just be a politics forum...when I'm a moderator..I'll create one..and put AndyZee in charge of moderation..


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> domestic politics mostly ...


 
Evidently!  I was speaking of course of Bush in China!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Evidently!  I was speaking of course of Bush in China!



My friend went to China and apparently he got Bush for like $20


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I think religion should be excluded also ...



We should have a religion forum..it seems appropriate for a ski site..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Politics and religion only tend to unite when the people are in the same building otherwise those feelings become divisive fairly quickly...



I agree I got into a discussion on the seperation of church and state at a bar recently and about how the pledge of alegience mentions god and boy that was not a good topic of discussion..I should have talked about the Phillies game or the hot young US gymnasts..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Politics and religion only tend to unite when the people are in the same building otherwise those feelings become divisive fairly quickly...




Yup, I have a blast with a couple of my patients who I know politically have views that are polar opposite of mine.  Makes for some fun talk as I reluctantly get them to see my point of view just before I stab them with a needle


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, I have a blast with a couple of my patients who I know politically have views that are polar opposite of mine. Makes for some fun talk as I reluctantly get them to see my point of view just before I stab them with a needle


 
many repeat customers?


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Now when I say in the same _building_ I mean the same church or convention hall ..



'Swhy I like the outside.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> many repeat customers?




You'd be suprised,  since getting into a "politcial discussion" with your dentist is soemthing that very few folks expect, and tend to really enjoy the change from the "classical" boring dentist visit :idea:


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You'd be suprised, since getting into a "politcial discussion" with your dentist is soemthing that very few folks expect, and tend to really enjoy the change from the "classical" boring dentist visit :idea:


 
Of all the adjectives used to describe dentists; while having someone bore a hole to your brain via your teeth, the term "boring" just doesn't seem to capture the mild-mannered terror you induce. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Of all the adjectives used to describe dentists; while having someone bore a hole to your brain via your teeth, the term "boring" just doesn't seem to capture the mild-mannered terror you induce. Maybe it's just me.




Would you prefer "sadistic"??


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Would you prefer "sadistic"??


----------



## Paul (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg, can you put a "-" in front of my post count? I wanna use integerz 2 b teh Anti-Steeze!


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Would you prefer "sadistic"??


 
Me personally, no. If it more accurately portrays what you do, or how you do it, well then sure!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Me personally, no. If it more accurately portrays what you do, or how you do it, well then sure!



As I LOVE to say to my patient's when they ask me "will this hurt?" depending on my mood at the time, the answer will either be a) "Do you want it to??"   or b)  "Not me"


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Beetlenut*
> 
> 
> _Me personally, no. If it more accurately portrays what you do, or how you do it, well then sure!    _


 


drjeff said:


> As I LOVE to say to my patient's when they ask me "will this hurt?" depending on my mood at the time, the answer will either be a) "Do you want it to??"  or b) "Not me"


 
Ok. I'd now like to revise my answer. Sadistic works just fine!  Ever see [SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Marathon Man? :-o[/SIZE]


----------



## awf170 (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Someone really needs to stick this classic in their sig.



Done.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Done.



You rule. The seven foot tall goofy skinny kid here just owned the Steezemeister. Classic! :lol:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 18, 2008)

Man....So many gems in this thread!!!  Love it!





Greg said:


> For the benefit of those that missed the fun earlier:





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I bitch slapped that old broad..back of the line bitch..then I hit on her...with old ladies you don't feel them up..you feel them down..lol





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My friend went to China and apparently he got Bush for like $20





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We should have a religion forum..it seems appropriate for a ski site..





Paul said:


> Greg, can you put a "-" in front of my post count? I wanna use integerz 2 b teh Anti-Steeze!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Too bad there's not a stat that shows how many threads you've ruined




Just for fun, would it be possible to see some examples of threads that GSS "ruined"?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Just for fun, would it be possible to see some examples of threads that GSS "ruined"?



Seriously...other than the I Love My Wife thread...:wink:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Aug 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Seriously...other than the I Love My Wife thread...:wink:





'Doh!  Just now catching up on the hullabaloo in the "censorship" thread.  I missed the "wife" thread and the related excitement....Didn't mean to re-open things.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Just for fun, would it be possible to see some examples of threads that GSS "ruined"?



I would, but it's not worth my time.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Can a mod add 10,000 post to my count?


----------

